# The Hens Are Popping!



## cooley (Aug 24, 2014)

The last 2 days I have been out the pic's below is what I have found, left others in the woods to get bigger Now is the time to be out looking also found some chickens and lions mane.
[/url]
[url=http://s1258.photobucket.com/user/jryan1168/media/FullSizeRender_zps3f643c26.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Found a giant old hen today on one of the biggest oaks I have ever seen. Made it through the winter. Marked it on my GPS for this summer/fall


----------



## cooley (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

AWESOME!!


----------

